

The Verge on Build 2015 - JamesBaxter
http://www.jamesbaxter.me/the-verge-on-build-2015/

======
azathoth_
I don't doubt they'll have a completely different tone when WWDC rolls around.
I've pretty much lost all faith in the Verge's ability to be impartial and
report on events in an unbiased way.

~~~
_random_
True that, TheVerge => Apple fanbo _i_ s.

